
Ask HN: Which Universities Have Free Engineering Master Programme in English? - alibeybey
Hello,
Which universities have free English Master Programme in Engineering?<p>I want to start study Electronics Engineering Master programme in 2016-2017 education year.<p>Thank you
======
gspyrou
You could take a look at Coursera
[https://www.coursera.org/courses/?query=electrical%20enginee...](https://www.coursera.org/courses/?query=electrical%20engineering)

~~~
alibeybey
Thank you but I am not looking for MOOC lessons. I want to study a regular
master programme and write a master thesis.

~~~
pkinsky
I think that's the part that you need to pay for (via merit-based scholarships
or otherwise).

~~~
alibeybey
There are a lot of universities which do not require payment. I have found
some of them but I want to hear other universities from you ;)

------
alibeybey
Any ideas?

